# BillM and MSnowy's Snowy Owl Adventure II



## MSnowy (Dec 27, 2014)

Had a good morning Snowy Owl Hunting with BillM

We just missed breakfast. Bloody face and feet


----------



## tirediron (Dec 27, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## BillM (Dec 27, 2014)

Always a pleasure Mike, we'll have to do it again real soon !!!!


















And Elsa, can't forget Elsa


----------



## pjaye (Dec 27, 2014)

Beautiful sets guys!


----------



## limr (Dec 27, 2014)

Gorgeous shots of the snowy from both of you. Well done!

Poor Elsa looks so worried!


----------



## BillM (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks Barb, it was a beautiful December day.


----------



## BillM (Dec 27, 2014)

Elsa's owner went for a quick run then came back and strapped her into a set of wheels. Her back legs don't seem to work but she sure looked happy when she started running.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Dec 27, 2014)

Wow guys. Hard to choose a favorite, but BillM the shot of the wingspread from 'behind' is a beaut.
I should know, but what are they eating  out there?
Nancy


----------



## baturn (Dec 27, 2014)

Wow! Nice sets, both. Much too difficult to pick just one.


----------



## BillM (Dec 27, 2014)

I believe they will eat anything small, furry and full of blood. Lots of blood from the looks of the ones we saw today, they look to be adapting well lol


----------



## jsecordphoto (Dec 27, 2014)

Nice sets! It was beautiful this morning up in Rye, NH...must have been even warmer down there. I'd love to join you guys sometime, it's only about a 2.5 hour drive from me.


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 27, 2014)

jsecordphoto said:


> Nice sets! It was beautiful this morning up in Rye, NH...must have been even warmer down there. I'd love to join you guys sometime, it's only about a 2.5 hour drive from me.



Thanks Come on down.


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 27, 2014)

Don't ya just hate it when your breakfast gets stuck in your stache


----------



## BillM (Dec 27, 2014)

This one must have washed his face after breakfast lol


----------



## Hunter58 (Dec 28, 2014)

Nice work.  Would love to be able to capture one of these magnificent birds.


----------



## Woodsman (Dec 28, 2014)

Wonderful to see.  Yesterday I saw my second Snowy of my life.  On a guardrail post in the middle of a causeway.  I was thrilled.  The one before that was over 35 years ago.   Its a pleasure to see these shots today.  Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Dec 28, 2014)

Wow look at those bloody talons.. Have to say though, "Elsa" was my fav shot by far!!  Look at her reaction, what did she catch you guys doing?


----------



## BillM (Dec 28, 2014)

Elsa is actually disabled. Her owner went for a quick run then came back and strapped her into her wheels and off they went for a long run. At first I felt a little sad for her but that changed when I saw how happy she looked when she started running.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Dec 28, 2014)

BillM said:


> Elsa is actually disabled. Her owner went for a quick run then came back and strapped her into her wheels and off they went for a long run. At first I felt a little sad for her but that changed when I saw how happy she looked when she started running.


I feel like an idiot now, poor Elsa!


----------



## BillM (Dec 28, 2014)

Not at all Raj


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 28, 2014)

Unless something really weird happens, I will never get a shot of a snowy down in Southern California.  Thanks for sharing that beautiful creature in wonderful shots guys!!!!


----------



## BillM (Dec 28, 2014)

Nothing a quick call to the airline of your choice couldn't cure


----------



## BillM (Dec 28, 2014)

And you can't have a good bird thread without the butt shot !!!!


----------

